# Gage Roads 'sleeping Giant' Ipa



## brett mccluskey

just picked up a 6e from the local Safeway bottlo. Definitely a step up on their standard ipa.Anybody know when they released this one? The bottlo here takes ages to get new ones in,so it must have been released a while ago.Not a bad IPA at all


----------



## Pennywise

Nice, thanks for the heads up. I like their IPA so if this is a step up I'll be a happy little boy


----------



## sinkas

They also have a new Atomic pale ale, that is not bad, no quite sure why they havent promoted them, as they spent millions on awful adverts for thier previous larks


----------



## BitterBulldog

I think these are pretty new releases. I only saw them advertised in a Dan Murphy's ad in last weekends Australian Haliday best 100 wines magazine, which also had the top 20 beers. They also had a few other new beers advertised like Stone n wood.
I haven't tried the new Gage beers but I look forward to it.


----------



## Doogiechap

Tried it tonight and was prepared to be underwhelmed as per ther previous attempts at 'interesting beers'. Lo and behold we have something that stands up !
Nice up front bitterness sadly I had to sip it from a bottle so can't really comment on aroma but it shows much more promise that I expected. I'll definately be buying some for for further appraisal :chug: Thanks for the heads up on the Atomic Pale Sinkas, I'll keep an eye out


----------



## O'Henry

Pretty sure they were released last month.


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Bought a six pack - quite enjoyed them

Cheers


----------



## Yowster

bought a 6 pack late October and really enjoyed they. 
Thinking of trying to make a clone of this and have found out the following

Pouring coppery in colour like an English bitter from crystal malts, the re-styled India pale ale is pleasantly grassy with earthy background on the nose, due to dry-hopping. East Kent Goldings and NZ-grown English Fuggle hops are used and the explicit Cascade hops have been replaced by another US variety, Centennial. Peppery hints among the stone-fruit flavours up front, firm malt character in the middle and a piquant bitterness in the dry finish add up to a lovely rewarding drink. Try it with curry: hop spices pick up beautifully on coriander and chillies, which is how British troops in the eastern colonies would have experienced this tailor-made long-distance fresh ale in the 19th century


----------



## Snowdog

Gage Roads IPA wasn't half bad, but it was better at one time. Maybe this one will bring it back to it's former glory with me.


----------



## Jimbeer

Had this last night and quite enjoyed it. I wasn't expecting much as I had never tried anything or heard anything from Gage roads before. My buddy and I happily knocked back a six pack and I would definitely buy it again.


----------



## Jerry

Sounds like its certainly worth trying.

Anyone know if its widely available; ie all Dan Murphy's, Woolworths etc?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## a_quintal

Jerry said:


> Sounds like its certainly worth trying.
> 
> Anyone know if its widely available; ie all Dan Murphy's, Woolworths etc?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott




bought one at dan murphys here in strathfield, sydney. Was nice, pleasant in a sessionable way.


----------



## BrenosBrews

Jerry said:


> Sounds like its certainly worth trying.
> 
> Anyone know if its widely available; ie all Dan Murphy's, Woolworths etc?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott



Gage Roads are 25% owned by Woolworths so I'm sure it will be available at all Dan Murphys. Maybe not the shitty bottleshops attached to supermarkets.


----------



## Jimbeer

Jerry said:


> Sounds like its certainly worth trying.
> 
> Anyone know if its widely available; ie all Dan Murphy's, Woolworths etc?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott



Bought mine from a local BWS in Elsternwick, VIC so i reckon it'll be readily available


----------



## Jerry

Cheers guys.

Just come back from the local Woolworths with a 6 pack for $16.00.

Be having a few tonight to try and forget about the crappy day I've had.

Scott


----------



## brett mccluskey

BrenosBrews said:


> Gage Roads are 25% owned by Woolworths so I'm sure it will be available at all Dan Murphys. Maybe not the shitty bottleshops attached to supermarkets.


Got mine at the bottlo attatched to the local Safeway supermarket..I've found that the flavour /aroma fades a bit too quick when warming up in the glass.Better to drink it reasonably cold IMO.AnyMHB'ers fishing at Eildon this weekend will get to try it,I'm bringing a slab :chug:


----------



## Bizier

I'm trying this now after buying a six pack from Barons Liquor in Mt Lawley.

I have to say that it is underwhelming in my appraisal. After advertising their dry hopping on the label. Hop aroma is faint and the flavour is only just evident over the malt. This was stored warm, but I'd have thought that the sample would have still been pretty fresh.

Giant is not an adjective I'd use. More like a sleeping IPA.


----------



## bum

Bugger. I was close to buying into the hype here and lashing out on some even though their other IPA is catpiss. Thanks.


----------



## osanai

It is the same beer as the Gage Roads IPA, just new packaging. The packaging should have changed over in most store over the last month dependant on sell-through


----------



## BrenosBrews

osanai said:


> It is the same beer as the Gage Roads IPA, just new packaging. The packaging should have changed over in most store over the last month dependant on sell-through



You know that for a fact?


----------



## O'Henry

osanai said:


> It is the same beer as the Gage Roads IPA, just new packaging. The packaging should have changed over in most store over the last month dependant on sell-through



I don't think that's right. Pretty sure it's a different beer.


----------



## bconnery

O said:


> That's my understanding. Admittedly my understanding is based on the marketing blurb I read so it could be, well, marketing...


----------



## speedie

Its a dam shame that Woolworths set there guide lines for the brews to go to the public

They shut down the sail and anchor with no problem

This took away another good brewery


----------



## manticle

bconnery said:


> That's my understanding. Admittedly my understanding is based on the marketing blurb I read so it could be, well, marketing...



It's either the same beer or it's a slightly different beer brewed to replace the first.

I've tried it - it's OK. Nothing mind blowing but if you were at a barbecue and the offer was VB or this, you'd be pretty pleased to see it. Another mainstream gateway beer I guess but I'd rather see more than less of those. Has flavour, can drink warm.

Marketting article here - suggests some changes made to the original recipe: http://www.theshout.com.au/2010/10/29/arti...omic/AUUKGYNALI


----------



## skippy

osanai said:


> It is the same beer as the Gage Roads IPA, just new packaging. The packaging should have changed over in most store over the last month dependant on sell-through




do you work their?

its a different recipe, new cellar managers Paul Gassmier's recipe (ex head brewer at Duckstein Margaret River)


----------



## Bongchitis

Had a sixer the other day and it was OK. Quite a good malt backbone and pronounced bitterness but not a great deal in between. I didn't get the dry hop either. Worth it at $16 /six pack though.


----------



## brett mccluskey

osanai said:


> It is the same beer as the Gage Roads IPA, just new packaging. The packaging should have changed over in most store over the last month dependant on sell-through






skippy said:


> do you work their?
> 
> its a different recipe, new cellar managers Paul Gassmier's recipe (ex head brewer at Duckstein Margaret River)






Bongchitis said:


> Had a sixer the other day and it was OK. Quite a good malt backbone and pronounced bitterness but not a great deal in between. I didn't get the dry hop either. Worth it at $16 /six pack though.


Each to their own,but i don't mind it at all.Maybe not a world classic,but a good step up on their standard IPA.And NO WAY is it the same beer Worth buying 1 stubbie and giving it a try IMHO :chug:


----------



## bulp

+1, Not a bad example of the style has some nice earthy aroma s and a moderately resinous flavour worth a try, big step up from their other ipa. Not the same beer by a long shot , just had one and followed it up with a jamieson beast ooohhh love the beast.


----------



## Fents

tried this and liked it although i did get a metallic taste like an old LCPA a while ago. good male and hops though i defiantly got the dry hop, i was pretty impressed. filterd to within an inch of its life though.


----------



## sinkas

Fents said:


> good male and hops though



there's a freudian slip


----------



## Fents

sinkas said:


> there's a freudian slip



:lol: 

Malttttttttttttttt*


----------



## bum

Look, would people please stop saying it is okay? You're confusing me. I'll give it a crack when next at Uncle Dan's. If I approach it as a bland version of an English pale spec'ed near the top end (rather than a proper IPA) will I get too angry at it?


----------



## BrenosBrews

bum said:


> Look, would people please stop saying it is okay? You're confusing me. I'll give it a crack when next at Uncle Dan's. If I approach it as a bland version of an English pale spec'ed near the top end (rather than a proper IPA) will I get too angry at it?



I doubt you base all your beer purchases on the opinion of people on here so yeah, just give it a crack. It's not like it's a $30 bottle of Mikkeller. I went with this philosphy last night and bought a bottle of Grand Ridge "Draught Bitter". I'm a sucker for punishment though.


----------



## bum

BrenosBrews said:


> I doubt you base all your beer purchases on the opinion of people on here so yeah, just give it a crack.


There are people who's opinion I do respect though and that does shape my presumptions in some way. Plus I don't handle beer disappointment well at all.


----------



## brett mccluskey

bum said:


> There are people who's opinion I do respect though and that does shape my presumptions in some way. Plus I don't handle beer disappointment well at all.


I never thought when i started this thread it would carry on for so long :lol: More people for than against so far :icon_cheers: 
If you don't like beer disappointment,then keep away from "Shark Draught" ,"the beer with bite",it must be a Gummy shark :icon_vomit:


----------



## Cortez The Killer

If you look at it as a mainstream offering then it's excellent in comparison 

If you are looking to be knocked off your feet then you'll hugely disappointed 

Cheers


----------



## Snow

bum said:


> There are people who's opinion I do respect though and that does shape my presumptions in some way. Plus I don't handle beer disappointment well at all.



Bum,

it's a good beer. You should buy some.

<disclaimer>
Author has not tried said beer but is basing opinion on everyone else's opinion.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## NickB

Based on Snow's 'review' above, I can highly recommend this as the Greatest Beer Ever Brewed. Maybe.


h34r:


----------



## Bizier

The actual beer is not bad. IMO it is just not a beer-geek's idea of an IPA.

I am also biased. I have had my 'easy going pale ale' interpreted as a 'nice IPA'.

I just get offended when you call your IPA "Giant", saying that it has "giant flavour" and it is most definitely at the very low end of the scale for style. I had my first Kooinda Pale last night, and as a comparison, I thought that the Pale had more flavour and a similar level of bitterness (no side-by-side) than the Sleeping Giant. If Gage Roads called it a 'reasonably robust pale ale', I would not have been disappointed. The reason I was disappointed was that, at the time of purchase, I was without any homebrew, and felt like an IPA, and could have easily brought home some Hop Hog or some hoppy import.

Sure, I would accept this over other beers at a mate's BBQ, and it would go down a treat.


----------



## Fents

Bizier said:


> I just get offended when you call your IPA "Giant", saying that it has "giant flavour" and it is most definitely at the very low end of the scale for style. I had my first Kooinda Pale last night, and as a comparison, I thought that the Pale had more flavour and a similar level of bitterness (no side-by-side) than the Sleeping Giant. If Gage Roads called it a 'reasonably robust pale ale', I would not have been disappointed. The reason I was disappointed was that, at the time of purchase, I was without any homebrew, and felt like an IPA, and could have easily brought home some Hop Hog or some hoppy import.




Zing..

p.s where did you find the kooi? warners at the bay? always get nervous sending beer interstate incase it dosnt travel well. hopefully it was most enjoyable :kooi:


----------



## Harry Volting

Different animal. 

5.1 vs 5.4 ABV for starters.

I wouldn't feed the old ipa to the slugs/goats/neighbours.

Sleeping giant is very quaffable and I'm enjoying it on a regular basis.

Woolies staff seemed to be trained to say that both IPA's are the same but they're not.

Just sayin.
Harry


----------



## bum

Tried to find one at Dan's today but no joy. Did find their Atomic Pale Ale though so I grabbed one after reading the brewery's description in the link Manticle posted earlier:

"We decided to introduce Atomic for those drinkers who enjoy the fruit and hop character of a good ale, but without the extreme bitterness and higher alcohol content of an English IPA, said Heary. We took the Pale Ale down the American route."

Drugs. Lots of them. It is exactly like I imagine Coopers Clear to be. Smells like the water from boiled vegetables and tastes like shitty Australian mega beer but with a higher and much rougher IBU. Ghastly stuff. It was mentioned earlier that someone couldn't work out why these beers aren't being better promoted - I think the ACCC has told them they'll get prosecuted if they commit this APA bullshit to print. 

I had SWMBO try it (as I almost always do, her palate is pretty good) and she said "What's this supposed to be?" I say "An APA..." she looks mad at the glass and says "It just tastes like beer. A really shitty beer." (in SWMBO-speak "beer" is what she drank in her younger days in America - to this day she claims PBR is alright.) Can't say I can disagree with her.


----------



## .DJ.

Had the IPA last night. thought it was an acceptable English IPA, its no Meantime IPA (but what is)


----------



## paulwin

yummy beer , could be the first carton of beer i buy in over 5 years .
great price for a six pack i bought one for $16.99 from the bottle shop 200 meters down the road from the brewery so hopefully thats as fresh as it comes
cheers


----------



## sm0902

Tried one yesterday. It was okay, but no intention to go back and buy more.


----------



## mwd

Bought a six pack the other day from our local Dans it is way better than the old IPA but if you are a hop fanatic forget it. Quite session drinkable though with a faint hop aroma. Had to have a Punk IPA afterwards to get a hop fix.


----------



## Jerry

Fents said:


> tried this and liked it although i did get a metallic taste like an old LCPA a while ago. good male and hops though i defiantly got the dry hop, i was pretty impressed. filterd to within an inch of its life though.



I also get a bit of a metallic taste. Certainly not overpowering but enough to be off putting.

Enjoyed it, but probably wouldn't buy again.

Scott


----------



## Snowdog

I picked up a 6 today after finding it hidden behind the old IPA at Dan's. Will have to give one my 1st beer of the day try tomorrow.
Not expecting too much but a sessional beer like James Squire IPA...


----------



## sav

Snowdog said:


> I picked up a 6 today after finding it hidden behind the old IPA at Dan's. Will have to give one my 1st beer of the day try tomorrow.
> Not expecting too much but a sessional beer like James Squire IPA...




I did the same today it was tucked behind,Its not bad not much nose but dry and it has a english character to it. its not a ipa though in my opinion.

sav


----------



## brendanos

I think a lot of people are expecting an American IPA from an English IPA. Hops are never going to knock you over like the AIPA's. The malt is a little too forward in everyone's opinion, and hides the nearly 50 IBU's. It is certainly way too big/bitter for an English Pale Ale, but fingers crossed it will continue to improve!


----------



## brendanos

Ask the mother country what an IPA is & they won't describe Hop Hog!


----------



## brett mccluskey

brendanos said:


> Ask the mother country what an IPA is & they won't describe Hop Hog!


I've got a mate visiting from the uk at the moment,and i poured him one.Told him about some of the 'not so appreciative' comments about this beer.His response was that it's a LOT better than a lot of english ales he drinks at home  And i can guarantee,there are a lot of VERY average english beers


----------



## Bizier

I tried this again just now to try to give it a fair go.

I did get a fleeting waft of the earthy English dry hops, but it also did not stick around too long. That definitely was not there the last time, where I had a six pack with no aroma, I'd put that down to heat damage.

My girlfriend said something after she had a mouthful and it surprised the socks off me. "It's more of an ESB". No doubt that it is because I used to buy Barons ESB by the carton as my first choice, but I think she has something, and it is largely to do with the caramel.

I agree with the above comment re: UK beers, and I have to say that I like my English IPA (no surprise) on the hoppy side. I instantly think of the Sam Smith one, and I don't agree with the BJCP that the Meantime is classic enough to be a good example. I don't think that Greene King or Deuchars are really IPAs.

And Brendanos, I was introduced to a former Gage Roads brewer (Mick) a little over a year ago when I was in the Swan Valley at a wedding, and my introduction was "Put more f***ing hops in your IPA!"... poor bloke. At least I wasn't that harsh again.

The one thing that I can say that do actively have an issue with in the beer, is the basemalt flavour. But I understand that it could also be one of the things that many commercial brewers would also love to be able to some leeway with.


----------



## bum

I got around to trying one of these tonight. It's actually not a terrible beer. The metallic thing mentioned previously is quite prominent in the aroma and to a lesser extent in the flavour but you do acclimatise pretty quickly to it (well, I did anyway). Much nicer malt profile than I expected from a beer at this end of the market - not amazing, of course, but more than serviceable. Bitterness is smooth but firm (even if a little more subdued than I'd like) and the hop flavour is pleasant enough but nothing tremendous. All things considered it's a beer I'd buy again happily enough if Woolworths was my only beer option.


----------



## WitWonder

Bizier said:


> The actual beer is not bad. IMO it is just not a beer-geek's idea of an IPA.
> 
> I am also biased. I have had my 'easy going pale ale' interpreted as a 'nice IPA'.
> 
> I just get offended when you call your IPA "Giant", saying that it has "giant flavour" and it is most definitely at the very low end of the scale for style. I had my first Kooinda Pale last night, and as a comparison, I thought that the Pale had more flavour and a similar level of bitterness (no side-by-side) than the Sleeping Giant. If Gage Roads called it a 'reasonably robust pale ale', I would not have been disappointed. The reason I was disappointed was that, at the time of purchase, I was without any homebrew, and felt like an IPA, and could have easily brought home some Hop Hog or some hoppy import.
> 
> Sure, I would accept this over other beers at a mate's BBQ, and it would go down a treat.



+1

Exactly my sentiments. Bought a bunch of different beers yesterday thanks to poor planning and excessive consumption on my part which has left me with nil HB and was hoping this was, as the label suggested, an IPA. I wouldn't have been disappointed if it was advertised as an amber ale - It was just malt dominated for me and, although I am still a bit effected by a cold, could not detect but the faintest whiff of hops anywhere. Fortunately I also bought some Feral hop hog, which I really enjoyed.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Much the same - I'd describe more as an ESB, rather than an IPA. The malt profile is too prominent and the hop character tends toward the bitterness, rather than aroma and flavour side.

The aroma I got (poured it into a glass, of course) is more malt driven I found. I like the caramel sweetness at the front of the palate, which disappeared into a dry and slightly bitter lingering finish that was pleasant.

That pretty well makes this a good session beer. I think you could get away with drinking a few of these, and not feel like it's seawater at the end, nor that your mouth is carpet (something I find that sessioning on an IPA can do).

Last night, I also tried the John Boston's Mill Pale Ale. Now if you want hop flavour (but no bitterness) - this is the beer. It just whacked with passionfruit and stonefruit. I actually rate this better (subjective, I know), but I would hasten to add that the Sleeping Giant ESB (renamed it) would be a better session beer, as I think that the JBM PA is probably slightly out of balance. It's like drinking a glass of softdrink (not flavourwise, bear with me), going back for a second and realising you really don't want more, because it's just too much. Having said that, I only had one, so I must test this theory out. h34r: 

Goomba


----------



## Hogan

Got a six pack from DM yesterday. Not a bad light version of an IPA but what got me was the (IMO) overcarbonation. I had one bottle and the excess of C02 bubbles clinging to the glass were very evident. That resulted in three big burps at the end. Something I never find in my keg or bottle carbed beers. 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Nashmandu

Hogan said:


> Got a six pack from DM yesterday. Not a bad light version of an IPA but what got me was the (IMO) overcarbonation. I had one bottle and the excess of C02 bubbles clinging to the glass were very evident. That resulted in three big burps at the end. Something I never find in my keg or bottle carbed beers.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.




I dont think 'light version of an IPA' is a very accurate description...The history and guidelines for english IPA's are very loose and varied but remember, it isnt an American Pale Ale.


----------



## argon

Picked a 6 pack of these last weekend... not a bad beer... I could drink a heap of these in a session. Not an aggressive IPA by any means. I get some sweet malt and toffee notes in the aroma... which were very enjoyable. 

All in all i'll buy them again.


----------



## Hogan

Nashmandu said:


> I dont think 'light version of an IPA' is a very accurate description...The history and guidelines for english IPA's are very loose and varied but remember, it isnt an American Pale Ale.




If you go back through the comments of previous posters I think you'd find that (in the main) it is a very apt description. 

This is described on the bottle as _'giant flavour, dry hopped, enticing aroma. Knock the top off this sleeping giant and awaken the taste within'._ 

Well the giant must have been unconscious because he didn't wake up. 

The guideline for my IPA's is high hop bittering, good malt balance and flavour, which this beer does not have. And I remember that it's not an APA. Never thought it was. 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## bum

bum said:


> I got around to trying one of these tonight. It's actually not a terrible beer. The metallic thing mentioned previously is quite prominent in the aroma and to a lesser extent in the flavour but you do acclimatise pretty quickly to it (well, I did anyway). Much nicer malt profile than I expected from a beer at this end of the market - not amazing, of course, but more than serviceable. Bitterness is smooth but firm (even if a little more subdued than I'd like) and the hop flavour is pleasant enough but nothing tremendous. All things considered it's a beer I'd buy again happily enough if Woolworths was my only beer option.


Having one of these right now (first since the post above) and the metallic thing is really forward now. Most unpleasant. The maltiness is reduced and the bittering (while still not huge) is pretty rough. There's a minty/menthol heat in the alc now too. Never have I had a commercial beer that has swung so wildly in quality in such a short time.


----------



## dcx3

Just had one and mine tasted great.


----------



## [email protected]

I had one last week, hop aroma was fairly low - slight floral/ earthy just after pouring, after that i got lots of caramel / toffee , same on taste buds, the bitterness was smooth but IMO lacking , failing to bring balance to the toffee malt i was getting, which i enjoyed at first, but after a while became a bit slick and cloying like i was eating a caramel pudding or something, which left a funny taste in my mouth , i guess that could be the metallic thing others are getting?

Not something i will go out of my way for again, but all in all a serviceable beer.


----------



## mwd

Severely lacking in the bitterness dept for my liking don't recall a metallic taste though one 6 pack was enough for me. No real desire to revisit.


----------



## Golani51

I have generally had some in the fridge as an 'in the middle' beer for mates who are not hop addicts. I do enjoy it, don't expect it to be the best thing ever, and chase it with a Punk IPA. I might have to do a 50:50 mix and see if I can finally balance the Punk.


----------



## Frag_Dog

I picked up a 6er from a BWS a few weeks ago for a BBQ at a mates place.

Wasn't that impressed, but I rarely am with bottled beer here is Australia. Nice malt, bitterness a bit metalic, I don't think I would buy it again unless there was nothing else at the bottle-o


----------



## fawnroux

From this artilce today on microbrewing.com.au



> Though Gage Roads IPA has been around for years, it only recently reached its peak. Head brewer Aaron Heary said that expanded facilities and a new approach last December gave his team the chance to brew our English IPA as a bigger beer to impress the real craft brew enthusiasts. The brewers are incrementally sliding up the bitterness level of the renamed Gage Sleeping Giant as befits the style of English India pale



I wonder how far they will slide up the bitterness level. It'll be interesting to follow over the next year or so.

I don't mind this beer. It's not what i'd reach for if I wanted an IPA, but if I have to buy something from BWS, I usually grab this or their Wahoo. It's pretty sessionable for an IPA.


----------



## Pennywise

:icon_offtopic: Wahoo has got to be one of the worst beers I've ever had


----------



## .DJ.

Pennywise said:


> :icon_offtopic: Wahoo has got to be one of the worst beers I've ever had



+1


----------



## fawnroux

Pennywise said:


> :icon_offtopic: Wahoo has got to be one of the worst beers I've ever had



Interesting. I have only bought it twice, both times already under the influence, looking for more booze!  I recall it not being too bad (for my palette). How long ago did you have it?


----------



## bum

Pennywise said:


> :icon_offtopic: Wahoo has got to be one of the worst beers I've ever had


It's the only filtered beer I've ever bought that gushed.


----------



## .DJ.

Have you had a beer that DIDNT gush?


----------



## bum

Yeah?

Have you had a burn that hit the mark?


----------



## .DJ.

Do you ever speak english?


----------



## super_simian

Wahoo cops a fair amount of flak on AHB, but I reckon it does the trick - the trick being that I can split a 6'er or a slab with a TED drinker and neither of us spit it out. Despite being an ale, it tastes to me like a VB/MB/CD done *right*. Not that that is a ringing endorsement, but it's a reasonable party quaffer. Especially as I don't feel like I'm missing anything necking it from the bottle (sometimes asking for a glass at a house party is a bit much.) Of course now I'll just take my own, but if needs be it works!


----------



## bum

.DJ. said:


> Do you ever speak english?


I'm obliged to take that as a 'no'.


----------



## haysie

Chime in, ALL gage road beers are rubbish and desrve to be on the floor at Aldi`s.


----------



## peaky

I'm going to have to try one now just to see how shit it is.


----------



## DUANNE

wahoo isnt to bad for what it is.tastless yellow beer any one can drink without finding any thing offensive about it.


----------



## Bizier

I actually have bought and enjoyed wahoo a couple of times. It does the job it sets out to do.


----------



## Pennywise

thefawnroux said:


> How long ago did you have it?



Would have been about 12 months ago I reckon, I bought it just because I do like some of their other beers (even if they are mostly very dumbed down versions of styles). to be honest I can't even remember what it was like, apart from the fact it was shit & I used most of it on my onions on the BBQ. I think it ruined the onions...


----------



## Snowdog

Thinking Gage Roads should re-label their "IPA" as _'Sleeping Gnat'_


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I hated Gage Roads beers befoer the sleeping Giant and Atomic Pale Ale. 

I won't say that they are the best of their style, but certainly better than previously, and they don't taste like an accountant got stuck into the brewers to cut costs.

They aren't so dumbed down, at the very least.

still think their "premium" is rubbish and I wouldn't buy it for any more than 1/2 the price dan's has it for. Then I'd take it around to my megaswill mates and boast about how cheap rubbish craft beer actually is.

Goomba


----------



## Ash in Perth

I think it's a pretty decent beer. Sure, it's not as hoppy as you can brew at home by shoveling in hops but it is not lacking hop character by any means. It isn't all about hops anyway, I think it's a pretty well balanced beer with plenty of malt character as well. If this is the direction Gage roads are heading now, I look forward to what else they may be working on.


----------



## Golani51

Ash in Perth said:


> I think it's a pretty decent beer. Sure, it's not as hoppy as you can brew at home by shoveling in hops but it is not lacking hop character by any means. It isn't all about hops anyway, I think it's a pretty well balanced beer with plenty of malt character as well. If this is the direction Gage roads are heading now, I look forward to what else they may be working on.


ASH: It IS all about the hops.In some countries you would have your tongue cut out for talking like this.


----------



## grod5

Ash in Perth said:


> I think it's a pretty decent beer. Sure, it's not as hoppy as you can brew at home by shoveling in hops but it is not lacking hop character by any means. It isn't all about hops anyway, I think it's a pretty well balanced beer with plenty of malt character as well. If this is the direction Gage roads are heading now, I look forward to what else they may be working on.



I agree


----------



## Ash in Perth

Golani51 said:


> ASH: It IS all about the hops.In some countries you would have your tongue cut out for talking like this.



hahaha! Don't get me wrong, I love my hops.

As you know, the history behind an IPA is highly hopped, higher alcohol for the long boat ride. I wonder what they were really like traditionally. We all like to think they were massively hoppy beers but I'm not too sure. The modern English IPA's (at least by the time they make it to Aus) are no hoppier than most APA's. Alcohol content is quite often only in the 5-6% range compared to the 3.5-4.5% range for bitters and pale ales....

Some american IPA's however... forget balance, shovel in the hops


----------



## super_simian

Ash in Perth said:


> As you know, the history behind an IPA is highly hopped, higher alcohol for the long boat ride.



WRONG - Read Shut Up About Barclay Perkins, learn the real story and start telling off everyone who repeats this myth!


----------



## chefeffect

super_simian said:


> WRONG - Read Shut Up About Barclay Perkins, learn the real story and start telling off everyone who repeats this myth!



erggh yawn... sorry i tried.


----------



## mje1980

Grabbed a 6 pack today. Have to be good to be as good as the Brewdog Punk IPA i had last night.


----------



## mje1980

super_simian said:


> WRONG - Read Shut Up About Barclay Perkins, learn the real story and start telling off everyone who repeats this myth!




Care to give an abbreviated version? I had drama's with the site.


----------



## chefeffect

mje1980 said:


> Care to give an abbreviated version? I had drama's with the site.



I had the same issue I would like to read about it but there was far to much info, I couldnt find the article about the IPA's. I had always thought the hops and alc where due to the long boat ride too..


----------



## super_simian

Well, that was probably a little abrupt of me, I apologise. Not everyone has the amount of time I do to read stuff on the internet. You are probably a little busy working, I am not. 

Anyway, Ron's research has uncovered a lot of hearsay being passed off as fact (to do with IPA in particular,) and any attempt by me to give an abbreviated version would doubtless result in some serious inaccuracies - but just as a quick example, in 1909 (granted, late in the life span of IPA,) according to Ron's table of average stats (of London brewers), Pale Ale had an OG of 1055-1060 and 2.5-3.25 lbs of hops per barrel, while IPA had an OG of 1040-1050, and 2.0-2.75 lbs of hops per barrel. Even X ale (mild) had an OG of 1050-1057, but merely 1.0-1.5 lbs of hops per barrel. 

If you are looking for specific info, use the 'labels' section on the left-hand side and sort by IPA and/or styles. It's a really fascinating blog, and challenges a lot of BJCP accepted 'facts.' I am not averse to a *US* style IPA, but to claim that that is the be-all and end-all of IPA, that they must be extremely hop-oriented or that they were brewed stronger to last the boat journey is...lazy, to say the least.

And, just in case you missed it, I really dig the Sleeping Giant. I think it's a great beer. But then again, I also like Sierra Nevada Torpedo, so really...good beer is good beer, eh?


----------



## peaky

Cool. I still think I like the 'long boat ride' story best though.....


----------



## mika

Bizier said:


> .............. It does the job it sets out to do.



Which is what ? To convince cashed up Bogans to spend their money on something other than Corona ?
Or to get people hammered so they care less about paying good money for below average beer.


----------



## bum

mika said:


> Which is what ? To convince cashed up Bogans to spend their money on something other than Corona ?


You say that like it's a bad thing.



mika said:


> Or to get people hammered so they care less about paying good money for below average beer.


I wasn't all that impressed on my second tasting of this beer but I have to say that it is not (statistically) below average considering where this beer generally sells (and is made h34r: ).


----------



## mje1980

I prefer brewdog IPA, but I thought it was a good beer. I drank the whole 6 pack!.


----------



## mwd

mje1980 said:


> I prefer brewdog IPA, but I thought it was a good beer. I drank the whole 6 pack!.



Sign of a good beer when you cannot stop after the first.

I love Punk IPA one of my all time favourites would not put SG in the same league at all. Might buy a pack to recheck I found it lacking in any bitterness last time I tried.


----------



## mje1980

Tropical_Brews said:


> Sign of a good beer when you cannot stop after the first.
> 
> I love Punk IPA one of my all time favourites would not put SG in the same league at all. Might buy a pack to recheck I found it lacking in any bitterness last time I tried.


 

Yeah they are not in the same league, but i could drink SG no worries over new etc haha.


----------



## aktim

bum said:


> Tried to find one at Dan's today but no joy. Did find their Atomic Pale Ale though so I grabbed one after reading the brewery's description in the link Manticle posted earlier:
> 
> ""We decided to introduce Atomic for those drinkers who enjoy the fruit and hop character of a good ale, but without the extreme bitterness and higher alcohol content of an English IPA," said Heary. "We took the Pale Ale down the American route"."
> 
> Drugs. Lots of them. It is exactly like I imagine Coopers Clear to be. Smells like the water from boiled vegetables and tastes like shitty Australian mega beer but with a higher and much rougher IBU. Ghastly stuff. It was mentioned earlier that someone couldn't work out why these beers aren't being better promoted - I think the ACCC has told them they'll get prosecuted if they commit this APA bullshit to print.
> 
> I had SWMBO try it (as I almost always do, her palate is pretty good) and she said "What's this supposed to be?" I say "An APA..." she looks mad at the glass and says "It just tastes like beer. A really shitty beer." (in SWMBO-speak "beer" is what she drank in her younger days in America - to this day she claims PBR is alright.) Can't say I can disagree with her.



Ah the PBR was a pretty good beer back in the day. Classic German style lager at a price anyone could enjoy. Not sure what it tastes like today but I bet it's better than Bud!


----------



## bum

Well, the price is still enjoyable but I suspect you'd be disappointed with the beer today. While not the same as Bud I most certainly would not like to try to work out which might be better (and it should be pointed out that I've only had Bud at room temp).


----------



## .DJ.

mje1980 said:


> I prefer brewdog IPA, but I thought it was a good beer. I drank the whole 6 pack!.



I dont know why people are continually comparing and English IPA with an American one...

different beasts


----------



## aktim

Ash in Perth said:


> hahaha! Don't get me wrong, I love my hops.
> 
> As you know, the history behind an IPA is highly hopped, higher alcohol for the long boat ride. I wonder what they were really like traditionally. We all like to think they were massively hoppy beers but I'm not too sure. The modern English IPA's (at least by the time they make it to Aus) are no hoppier than most APA's. Alcohol content is quite often only in the 5-6% range compared to the 3.5-4.5% range for bitters and pale ales....
> 
> Some american IPA's however... forget balance, shovel in the hops
> 
> I doubt the original IPA was much stronger than an average ale due to tax on malt in that era, which is the same reason historically that many Scottish ales of the time were session beers as the Scot's hated paying the extra malt tax to the English. Hops and yeast were the preservatives then and now. They most likely only added enough hops to insure longevity.
> 
> And pretty tough to say some American beers forget balance when they are brewing to style created by innovation and not guidelines. Every brewery puts out a beer from time to time that needs to be tweaked.
> 
> Go to the GABF and get back to me about what you really think about US craft beer.


----------



## Murcluf

.DJ. said:


> I dont know why people are continually comparing and English IPA with an American one...
> 
> different beasts



I for one am over the american bastardisation of classic beer styles, chucking a shyte load of hops or adding carafa or bumping up the ABV in a beer doesn't make you a brewing genius. Making a good EIPA takes takes skill and understanding of the ingredients to create a good balance of hop bitterness and malt flavours. where as an AIPA is lazy chuck high IBU hops at it and she'll be right gulg gulg gulg. Don't get me wrong there are well made AIPAs out there unfortunately there are few and far between. Just my opinion which you don't have to agree with....

By the way I think SG is a quite enjoyable beer might not hit every tick box but hits enough to make it easy to down finish a 6 pack of it and make it a preferred choice in a bottleo.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I wouldn't call it a good IPA (or even an IPA), but it's a pretty decent beer. Balanced, rather than hoppy. If they called it a Pale Ale and Atomic as a Pale Lager, they'd be closer to reality.

I agree with American bastardisation of beer (and everything else). I do like a good APA, having said that, but I'd love to get a good recipe for an English IPA/IIPA and have a go. I make fantastic APA, excellent balance, but I've never really hit the mark with the british version (though I do a good british brown, stout and porter).

Goomba


----------



## bum

Murcluf said:


> where as an AIPA is lazy chuck high IBU hops at it and she'll be right gulg gulg gulg.


Only when made by brewers in this country. A proper example is bold, sure, but there is nuance behind it that you just don't find here - even in Murray's Icon (I was going to say "beers like Murray's Icon" but, uh, there really aren't any - it's in a class of it own in this country).

But, yeah, the automatic assumption that IPA = AIPA is pretty tiresome. But not quite as tiresome as complaining about how other people drink beer FFS.


----------



## .DJ.

Bum,
are you saying Murrays 2IPA "_is lazy chuck high IBU hops at it and she'll be right _"


----------



## bum

Not sure why you're going me for someone else's words.

If you'll actually read what I wrote instead of assuming my intentions you'll see that I am putting it forward as the best (only, in fact) relevant example. Having said that it would not get the praise there that it gets here. I'd drink it happily in either country because it is a fine beer.


----------



## .DJ.

you seemed to agree with those words.. I wasnt "going you" (your words)
I just wanted to confirm what I reading was correct...


Please dis-mount from your amazingly high horse.


----------



## bum

As long as you're not looking for a reason to go me.

lol


----------



## .DJ.

but while we are at it, to say Murrays 2IPA doesnt have any nuance behind it is just plain crazy...


----------



## bum

Again, I think you'll find you've assumed my point instead of reading it. But since you've previously denied having done so I guess you didn't and are correct.

I am sorry. It is better than all the US examples of the US style. Very much so. Happy now?


----------



## .DJ.

bum said:


> Only when made by brewers in this country. A proper example is bold, sure, *but there is nuance behind it that you just don't find here - even in Murray's Icon* (I was going to say "beers like Murray's Icon" but, uh, there really aren't any - it's in a class of it own in this country).



:unsure:


----------



## bum

Show me where I said it is without nuance. The part you've made red is a _comparison_ - a comparison I stand by completely. Despite it being my favourite Australian beer (not even purely within the confines of style) it simply does not stack up against the better US examples in terms of complexity. How this means that I'm saying it is basically a low-carb blonde or something I have no idea.


----------



## .DJ.

are you even reading your own posts?

*
but there is nuance behind it that you just don't find here - even in Murray's Icon *


I dont know how this statement can be taken any other way than you believeing that Murrays 2IPA is made without naunce.


Im not saying you believe it is low carb crap (that was an assumption on your part)


----------



## argon

.DJ. said:


> are you even reading your own posts?
> 
> *
> but there is nuance behind it that you just don't find here - even in Murray's Icon *
> 
> 
> I dont know how this statement can be taken any other way than you believeing that Murrays 2IPA is made without naunce.
> 
> 
> Im not saying you believe it is low carb crap (that was an assumption on your part)


DJ... FWIW, the way i read it... he's saying there are particular nuances that appear in the US examples that are deficient in AU examples, inclusive of Murray's... he's not saying that Murray's is not without nuance of it's own, just not the same as the US ones.

IMO


----------



## bum

.DJ. said:


> are you even reading your own posts?
> 
> *
> but there is nuance behind it that you just don't find here - even in Murray's Icon *
> 
> I dont know how this statement can be taken any other way than you believeing that Murrays 2IPA is made without naunce.


For real? Well, I guess more words can't help here as you aren't very good at them and junk. Believe what you like as your mind is clearly made up.



.DJ. said:


> (that was an assumption on your part)


No it was rhetoric used to show how your were twisting my words. But I suspect there's not much point me pushing that barrow any further (especially while you continue twisting).

[EDIT: last part was unclear]


----------



## chiller

In light of the BJCP dumbing down and Americanising every beer to an American view point these historical brewing links may be of interest.

http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com/2011/03...uers-india.html
http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com/2011/03...of-hodgson.html
http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com/2011/06...p-in-1880s.html
http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com/2011/06...allsopp-in.html
http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com/2011/06...-part-four.html

These links aren't so much about the taste etc. but give a very detailed look at what the beer was. IPA on a label or "style" doesn't make it a real IPA.

As the production of IPA reached it height the local hops producers could not keep up supply so there would have been the possibility of European and ex colony hops [America] and these would most likely have been Hallertau and Cluster. The finishing hops though would have in most cases been what we refer to as Goldings today. Basically hops from the East Kent area.


----------



## Malted

bum said:


> not much point me pushing that barrow



What is a barrow load of nuance worth these days? Could we do a bulk buy? Any one wanna go halves in a barrow of nuance, I don't think I would want a whole one. But if no one wants the other half I guess I'll take the whole barrow. Does nuance come in any other sizes?


----------



## AndrewQLD

Great links Chiller, I've bookmarked for future reference.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## bum

Malted said:


> What is a barrow load of nuance worth these days?


Not much apparently - what with the eye of the beerholder and all...


----------



## .DJ.

argon said:


> DJ... FWIW, the way i read it... he's saying there are particular nuances that appear in the US examples that are deficient in AU examples, inclusive of Murray's... he's not saying that Murray's is not without nuance of it's own, just not the same as the US ones.
> 
> IMO


thanks argon, if bum was just to say "I meant it to mean... _there are particular nuances that appear in the US examples that are deficient in AU examples_" 
but as usual he goes off on his normal rants without actually explaining what he means...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just cracked one of these for the first time, pretty happy with it.
Its pretty hoppy, must be fresh because I got it from a bottle-o which has only just re-opened after the Brisbane floods.
Stoked considering the only other options (other than LCPA & Coopers) were megaswill.


----------

